# My new Dragonfly ram strain!



## Geo Tropics (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi all! I just wanted to swing by and show you my strain of ram I have been working on for a while. A magazine recently did an interview of me online. The link is below. I posted some of these bad boys in trading post if any of you are interested! Hope you like! My facebook page is Geo Tropics!

https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A% ... =mAQGmvCvR

Edit: Hmm, apparently I don't know how to post photos on this forum yet. Can anyone tell me how? Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check the link in my signature for Posting Pics.


----------



## Geo Tropics (Oct 21, 2015)

These are the parents and some of their fry. Dad is almost 4 inches and still growing.


----------



## easywolf31 (Jan 19, 2017)

These mighty Rams are absolutely amazing, anyone able to get these in Canada?


----------

